# Yashica and Woco



## PhotoCalifornia (Aug 8, 2012)

I just stumbled across a yashica with many lens, one of the lens was mad be WOCO . i have never heard of this brand and was wondering if anyone could give me information n it? thank you.

Make actions


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 12, 2012)

Wollensak made some WOCO lenses.  Maybe that.  Got some details like focal length, largest f-stop, etc?

Afterthought: Wouldn't be filters, would they?


----------

